# Sound



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there a place where haunters can get free sound effects? or does anyone have any mp3's to share? Everywhere I look the sound effect cds run $15 to $30. Thanks for the help.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mudbeast said:


> Is there a place where haunters can get free sound effects? or does anyone have any mp3's to share? Everywhere I look the sound effect cds run $15 to $30. Thanks for the help.


Did you try searching the forums here for sound files? You should be able to find quite a bit on here.

Are you looking for something specific?

Here's a few I bookmarked at some point over the past couple of years.
http://www.minionsweb.com/wavs.shtml

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/holiday5/halmusic.html

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm

In regards to spending money on Cd's I highly recommend Poison Props....definitely worth money!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's one that I like:

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are my sounds:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8924482/dc81b2e3/sharing.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Try these
http://www.sounddogs.com/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Meltdown's got a great collection of stuff, some of which he made himself... don't remember the URL tho... d'oh


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I got cha back Rev! http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
password is: hauntforum


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll add to this.....  Always adding to it, folders sound effects are theme based, password- haunttunes
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8401245/1b5da472/sharing.html


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Some great stuff here.

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------

